# Psychz Networks - Los Angeles, Dallas, Ashburn! – DDoS Protected Servers – $89/Month



## Profuse-Jim (Nov 16, 2015)

Psychz Networks offers High Performance, Enterprise Level Dedicated Servers on a stable, multi-homed network from our Downtown Los Angeles, California and now Dallas, Texas Data Centers!


All services include the following:

- Dallas, Texas PoP is housed in the brand new, Carrier-1 facility
- Disaster Planning N+2 Setup (Hardware, Generators, AC, Routers, Switches, Staff!)
- In-house On-site Staff!
- Free DDoS mitigation up to 2 Gbps with Psychz DDoS-Shield™! 
- You can view our ASN here: https://bgp.he.net/AS40676
- BGP optimized by Noction Intelligent Routing
- 24x7x365 semi-managed support


DDoS Mitigation, what is it?

For various malicious reasons, DDoS attacks are on the rise. Much of the time its a competitor trying to get ahead by attacking a website or an online resource to put your online business or projects one step behind them. Psychz Networks puts a stop to downtime by mitigating large DDoS attacks, including the hard to mitigate Layer 7 attacks. 

Every server on our network is protected up to a 2 Gbps attack, FREE. If you need more Mitigation, we got you covered, contact[email protected] for more information.

Try our DDoS Mitigation service:

 


>>>>> FEATURED SPECIAL FOR THE MONTH <<<<<​



Los Angeles, CA Specials!​


Intel E3-1241v3 Quad Core
16GB DDR3 RAM
1TB SATA HD

Server Includes:
30TB Bandwidth
1 Gbps Switch Port
Up to /27 Private VLAN with Approved Justification (29 Usable IPs)
20Gbps DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation
Remote Administration via Built-in IPMI

$99/month with Coupon Code: E1241



Dual Intel E5-2620v2 Hex Core
32GB DDR3 RAM
4 x 1TB SATA HD (Free Adaptec 2405)

Server Includes:
30TB Bandwidth
1 Gbps Switch Port
Up to /27 Private VLAN with Approved Justification (29 Usable IPs)
20Gbps DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation
Remote Administration via Built-in IPMI

$199/month with Coupon Code: E5262


 


Dallas, TX Specials!​



Intel E3-1230v3 Quad Core (Dallas)
16GB DDR3 RAM
1TB SATA HD

Server Includes:
30TB Bandwidth
1 Gbps Switch Port
Up to /27 Private VLAN with Approved Justification (29 Usable IPs)
20Gbps DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation
Remote Administration via Built-in IPMI

$89/month with Coupon Code: D1230



Intel E3-1270v3 Quad Core (Dallas)
16GB DDR3 RAM
1TB SATA HD

Server Includes:
30TB Bandwidth
1 Gbps Switch Port
Up to /27 Private VLAN with Approved Justification (29 Usable IPs)
20Gbps DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation
Remote Administration via Built-in IPMI

$109/month with Coupon Code: E1271



Intel E5-1650v2 Hex Cores (Dallas)
16GB DDR3 RAM
2 x 256GB SSD

Server Includes:
30TB Bandwidth
1 Gbps Switch Port
Up to /29 Private VLAN with Approved Justification (5 Usable IPs)
20Gbps DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation
Remote Administration via Built-in IPMI

$149/month with Coupon Code: WHT1650



Psychz DDoS-Shield™ On-Premise Mitigation:
20Gbps Mitigation / 20M PPS - $99/Month for any of the above servers
30Gbps Mitigation / 30M PPS - $149/Month for any of the above servers
40Gbps Mitigation / 40M PPS - $199/Month for any of the above servers
50Gbps Mitigation / 50M PPS - $249/Month for any of the above servers



Need more DDoS Mitigation? Contact us at [email protected]



Control Panels:
cPanel/WHM: $35.00/Month
DirectAdmin: $10.00/Month
Parallels Plesk Web Host Edition (Unlimited Domains): $35/month


Test IPs:
Test IPv4 Los Angeles: 216.99.153.26
Test IPv6 Los Angeles: 2604:6600:0:c::2

Test IPv4 Dallas: 45.34.12.147
Test IPv6 Dallas: 2604:6600:2000:6::3


Los Angeles, California Looking Glass:
http://lg.lax.psychz.net/

Dallas, Texas Looking Glass:
http://lg.texas.psychz.net

Ashburn, Virginia Looking Glass:
http://lg.va.psychz.net/


- Lightning Speed Network!
- Fastest ROUTES to Asia!



*F.A.Q. *

*Q: Where are your servers located? *
*A: Los Angeles, California, Dallas, TX, and Ashburn ,VA!*

*Q: Are you a reseller or do you own your hardware? *
*A: We are not a reseller and we own all the server and routers.*

*Q: How long have you been in business? *
*A: Psychz Networks - Since 2001; Profuse Solutions - Since 1999*

*Q: When does bandwidth reset then? *
*A: Bandwidth is reset on the due date of your server.*

*Q: Do you allow adult content? *
*A: Yes, we allow legal adult content on our servers.*

*Q: Do you allow VPN & proxies on your server? *
*A: Yes, you we allow VPN & proxies on our servers.*

*Q: What methods do you accept for payment? *
*A: Currently we accept all Major Credit Cards, Paypal, and Alipay.*


*If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) psychz.net*

*Come join the Psychz Networks social networks! *
*Twitter: **https://www.twitter.com/PsychzNetworks*
*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/PsychzNetworks*
*Google+: **https://plus.google.com/+PsychzNet/posts*
*LinkedIn: **https://www.linkedin.com/company/psychz-networks*


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm certainly interested in some of your offers. I remember about 1-2 years ago I had a really bad experience with YardVPS though.. I'm really reluctant to try you again.


Is there anything that has changed in the last year or two in terms of your VPS services?


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

Well for starters, YardVPS is an unmanaged brand so you'll have a better experience at Psychz.


We've also increased our staff since then so you shouldn't have any issues.  


Which server/plan are you interested in?


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> Well for starters, YardVPS is an unmanaged brand so you'll have a better experience at Psychz.
> 
> 
> We've also increased our staff since then so you shouldn't have any issues.
> ...





I realize that It's unmanaged. That's what I want.


I'm looking at some of the either E3 servers or a decent VPS.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

River said:


> I realize that It's unmanaged. That's what I want.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at some of the either E3 servers or a decent VPS.



We have great deals on E3s, any location you prefer?


----------

